# L1 auction (needs work)



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Located down the road from me, so posting here so I don't end up with an L1 ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Londinium-1-Lever-Coffee-Machine-requires-repair-with-extensive-accessories/164043455822?hash=item2631c07d4e:g:FoUAAOSwfiReKEpx

Needs work, but I share the seller's optimism that this would be quite straightforward.



> Has not been using for some time due to storage during home refurbishment; electrics operational but tank is not re-filling. Likely a relatively simple fix (usually is with this machine) but I sadly do not have the time or room.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank goodness it's the wrong end of the country to me!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Might bid this you OK to pick up for me!?? @catpuccino


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Jony said:


> Might bid this you OK to pick up for me!?? @catpuccino


 Let us know if you bid, so I don't bid against you...


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Jony said:


> Might bid this you OK to pick up for me!?? @catpuccino


 Should be fine, happy to help out, do I get to keep it after? ???


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If its a reasonable price, I win it you fix it and use it for 3 months then I pay shipping to me?? sounds good unless someone on here throws the spanner in the works! they know who they are


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

ArisP said:


> Let us know if you bid, so I don't bid against you...


 If I get the answer to my questions I am bidding I bid to win as well haha


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

exactly why links should not be posted.....


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Jony said:


> If I get the answer to my questions I am bidding I bid to win as well haha


 My mistake for trying to be a gentleman...expect to pay 50% now ?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Jony said:


> If its a reasonable price, I win it you fix it and use it for 3 months then I pay shipping to me?? sounds good unless someone on here throws the spanner in the works! they know who they are


 No time or space for that I'm afraid (hence why I'm not having it haha), pallet shipping also a problem for my inner city flat as no access and a lot of narrow mid-1700s steps to negotiate*. If someone needs an intermediary to hold onto it for a couple weeks I could manage it but not much more I'm afraid.

*Getting the Vesuvius in nearly killed everyone involved.


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Guess is time to book a flight to Edinburgh


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I was expecting to see some abused machine but it looks well looked after. Whats betting it gets near to a grand ?


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

working dog said:


> I was expecting to see some abused machine but it looks well looked after. Whats betting it gets near to a grand ?


 Very likely, and at that point, unless you live nearby, it's not worth it. Also noticed that there are 8 days left in the auction, so everyone and their dog will be bidding on it.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Oh my!!! What a bargain that is for a lucky soul with skills to do the repair!?☺


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

@catpuccino @Jony @Bacms @ArisP@dfk41

Ok, who got it?!☺


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Did you get this@jony ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

He canceled the bid? Guess someone told him how things are done in the old country, forget about it!


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope someone here got it. I didn't bother as pointless bidding against people on same forum.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Did you get this@jony ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nope had to travel for work stuff. Been rather busy oh and my Bluetooth stooped working on my lunar mmm


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

ArisP said:


> He canceled the bid? Guess someone told him how things are done in the old country, forget about it!


 It got relisted for 1k BIN.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> It got relisted for 1k BIN.


 Looks like its sold now best offer accepted no not me though sticking with my spaz for now ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I bet the guy had loads of offers privately so chucked on a BIN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

